# Do you guys store fuel and other receipts online?



## Become_The_Best (May 13, 2018)

Do you guys store fuel and other receipts online? They seem to fade so quickly. What I do is scanning all the receipts after finishing off my day and storing them in Dropbox. It takes just a few minutes only.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Become_The_Best said:


> Do you guys store fuel and other receipts online? They seem to fade so quickly. What I do is scanning all the receipts after finishing off my day and storing them in Dropbox. It takes just a few minutes only.


I use Caltex Starcard for fuel.
That way I get a detailed monthly statement of all transactions.
Downsides: costs $4.40 per month & you can't get Woolworths discount when using it.
But yeah, all those other dockets fade quickly and I use a similar idea to you for preserving them.
Having to keep them 5 years means fhe original paper copy is blank by then.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Having to keep them 5 years means fhe original paper copy is blank by then.


Which I find is a huge bonus. A $50 receipt is now a $100 receipt. 
You...you...you, don't you worry about that!

.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Become_The_Best, see also https://uberpeople.net/threads/fuel-expense-receipts.197413/.


----------



## Become_The_Best (May 13, 2018)

Once you have scanned all the receipts to Dropbox, is it recommended that I discard all the hard copies?


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

Become_The_Best said:


> Once you have scanned all the receipts to Dropbox, is it recommended that I discard all the hard copies?


I pay for everything business related on a seperate card. I have had to reach back 2 years for a reciept, but its available from banking reciepts. Personally, I wouldnt bother keeping hard copies, unless you cannot access your banking records online...which you can.
all online accounting software is also readliy available 24/7 , so as long as your accounting/bookkeeping is sound, and your business expenses are paid for by card, you shouldn't have a problem.
if it makes you feel more secure, keep your paper reciepts and reconcile them with your bank statement, once you've done that, and are satisfied, you're good to go
Note: this isn't professional advice , it's just the way I roll, but I have a sound knowledge of bookkkeeping and accounting so Im comfortable with it.


----------



## Hussyboy81 (Jul 10, 2018)

I don't have any receipts at all. I pay everything by my credit card and can easily identify the fuel expenses. I haven't visited the accountant yet and this is my first year of tax returns with the UBER income. But I am hoping that the accountant won't ask for all the originals !


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

Hussyboy81 said:


> But I am hoping that the accountant won't ask for all the originals !


Don't worry- she won't. the last thing an accountant wants to see is a couple of shoe boxes stuffed with little bits of paper.


----------



## Mojo24 (Dec 2, 2017)

I keep all my blank pieces of paper in a shoebox


----------

